# im too scared to try new things



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

ok well i have been snowboarding for about 5 years but this is only like my 2nd year actually doing tricks and stuff. my friend on the other hand has been boarding for a year and he is already doing more stuff than me and i want to catch up. some things i wanna try is boardsliding the rail and 360 or 180 off the tables, but im too scared of getting hurt, and my local mountain (toggenburg) is always icy and the landings suck (well at least i think so). any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

stop doing it for other reasons than having fun. If you are forcing yourself, IMO you put yourself in a position to get hurt much more often and that only makes the problem worse...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

rail wise since thats were Im good at start slow.. If you start slow you can balance anything out.. The worst that happens is you slide off the side of the rail and dont look AS cool as if you did the whole thing.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

SUPERGILDO said:


> stop doing it for other reasons than having fun. If you are forcing yourself, IMO you put yourself in a position to get hurt much more often and that only makes the problem worse...


Agreed. You shouldn't force yourself to do anything--you're just asking for hospital bills. Only do what you're comfortable doing.....BUT at the same time, I think it's important to push yourself as long as you're smart about it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Focus on the fun, even if there is a risk of getting hurt. But don't do anything stupid like go for a 540 if you can't do a 180 lol. Only way to do something is if you go for it. I'm in Ohio and the conditions fucking suck, and so does landing hard, but that is just part of the sport.


----------



## Gnar_DUDE (Feb 18, 2008)

yep just start small and work your way up, my local mountain sucks and the guys at the park dont know how to build shit, (the 2 foot jump on the side of my house is better than all the jumps their) i swear i could make a better park than that with just a couple friends and a few shovels, they dont even know how to build a lip, the jumps are like 10 footers but if you dont ollie you wont catch any air.


----------

